# New Audi detailing



## robertkentdesign (May 1, 2014)

I have a new car being delivered to the Maidstone showroom in the next week ish...

Do I let Audi wash clean and apply the protective finish I've paid for or is this a bad idea? I've had a few new detailing quotes which are pretty reasonable.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance rob


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

Deffo go the detailer route bud, on my experience Audi "valeters" are just that, and not very good ones either!! 
Life shine waste of time and money, they make massive mark up on these kits


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I would stay well clear of the dealer! Pretty much every new car I've detailed has been having to rectify dealers cock ups and general lack of respect.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't waste your money on the life shine detail, get it done properly by someone who care what they are doing


----------



## robertkentdesign (May 1, 2014)

Thanks guys booked a local Detailer who comes recommended.


----------

